# Two Recent Buys



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I know I haven't posted any photos for a while, but that doesn't mean I've stopped buying watches


















I love the case on this watch:










And this is the most beautiful diver I now own - can't get enough of it:










White dial, blue seconds, tastefully gilt batons, yummm!










The case, bracelet are perfect for this watch:










More photos to follow, with reviews. Other interesting timepieces on deck, divers mostly of course







.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Lovely AT.The white dial,steel model is my favourite


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

very nice Colin.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Excellent pictures too


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

You got an IWC!

I'm negotiating on one. A dream watch, but should i buy it? Da Vinci perpetual.mmmmmmmmm........


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

pardon my ignorance, whats that first watch, looks great. Lovely details on the case.

Paul D


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Lovely AT.The white dial,steel model is my favourite


I'd never even _seen _a white dial before this one. I had just looked at the black Ti in early May and I was unsure of this one when I saw the photos. Then once I saw it in the flesh, I was sold.

Paul, I love the DaVinci also. However, I believe my next IWC is a Mk XV. The construction of the IWCs is absolutely top notch. While I might make some different design/material choices, I can't say that I could criticize anything about their construction. From the clasp, to the crown, to the bezel, everything _feels_ exactly the way it should. Timing test (vs. Omega SMP vs. PRS2 vs. Avenger vs. Anonimo) underway.

The _inside_ of the clasp










I have to say the Anonimo is a very well done watch also. Very business-like, solid, but with enough design flair (pale yellow and orange dials







) to differentiate it from the pack. I'll be looking into a Militaire and, someday, a Professionale.

And I really like their logo!










Thanks for all the comments. Strap suggestions are welcome, though I believe I'd be hardpressed to find something significantly better than what they came on (I am going to try an RLT brown flieger - I think the rivet will set off the case nicely, even if it's not 'distressed').


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Anonimo are an off-shoot of Panerai. Their roots are obvious, but I think they manage to do their own thing quite nicely. Their prices are much more reasonable too!

Unfortunately, their latest catalog contains some watches that I don't care for in the least:










Where's the clean dial of the Millimetri? Why 4 colors and (5 or 6) typefaces?









More info may be found at the USA Anonimo forum:

Anonimo Forum


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2004)

Beautiful Aquatimer Colin.

I had an older model some years back and it always surprised me that IWC did not use crown guards on this model.

Any comments as a diver?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stunning watches Colin .... and great photographs


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

neil said:


> Beautiful Aquatimer Colin.
> 
> I had an older model some years back and it always surprised me that IWC did not use crown guards on this model.
> 
> Any comments as a diver?


Good point, Neil.

I do like _modest_ crown guards. If they're too large I can't get a decent grip with even ungloved fingers. For example, the Millimetri is about right, the DN is a bit much even though it _looks_ perfect. The Candino/Adina/Beuchat recessed crown is nicely done and makes for a very sleek look.

A crown that catches on kit (and donning and doffing kit is an oft-rehearsed skill) is not just a pain in the arse, it's dangerous. I can't understand this design choice myself, particularly since IWC did such a bang up job on the innovative bezel design.

Quickly, my top 5 bezel innovations of all time (for the "High Fidelity" fans):

Blancpain/Rolex? - unidirectional bezel

Citizen 1000m - easily removed and serviced by owner

SMP600 Ploprof - push button lock

IWC AT - push and turn

DOXA - no deco table on bezel

That said, I'll probably never dive the AT







, making the point moot. The crown is low enough compared to the bezel (see above) that it's not an issue for office/dress wear.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I do like that Anonimo Colin.







Looks very solid.

Belting pictures too, more candidates for the Photo Gallery.









More work for Silver Hawk.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Congratulations Colin. Very cool watches. I think Anonimo has much personality and diversity than Panerai. Much nicer watches. Enjoy.
















What is the distance between lugs for the Anonimo?


----------

